# Star Wars: TFU II Trailer Is Awe-Inspiring



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Star Wars: TFU II Trailer Is Awe-Inspiring*
06/13/2010 Written by Zak Islam










If there was one trailer for a game which made it one of your most anticipated games, then it could arguably be the latest Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II E3 trailer. The footage shows Darth Vader’s betrayal to the game’s protagonist and then it starts getting crazy, so you definitely won’t want to miss this.

​ 
www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-the-force/101182

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed II is currently scheduled for a release this fall.

*Source: PSLS*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

That was an awsome trailer, that must be some of the best CGI Ive seen yet in a trailer.


----------

